# Proquip Aquastorm Classic rain suit



## MashieNiblick (Jul 19, 2012)

Been quite a lot of threads on waterproofs this year (wonder why?) so I thought Iâ€™d post a review of this, which I bought last month in response the woeful weather this year has brought to the golf course.

  ProQuip  have a great reputation as manufacturers of waterproof golf gear and have been supplying Ryder Cup Teams and Tour Pros for years. Therefore, although this is an entry level model, I had high expectations in terms of quality, design and performance. 

  This is a lightweight suit with a waterproof but breathable outer, rather than a liner, with the idea that the rain goes â€œlike water off a duckâ€™s backâ€.  The suit was well made and designed.  Not the most exciting to look at with mostly plain colours on offer but itâ€™s there to do a job, not win a fashion show and it wonâ€™t look dated in a few yearsâ€™ time. 

  The material is very lightweight, soft and quiet. The jacket is well cut and the fit is good.  No problems swinging freely but no awkward bunching at the front when putting.  Adjustable velcro tabs enable you to adjust the fit. Trousers have zipped bottoms to make it easy to get them on over your shoes (I hate it when the spikes catch the inside of the legs), and belt loops. Side pockets on jacket and trousers are zipped with a rear flap pocket on the trousers although thereâ€™s no card pocket on the jacket chest.

  So how did it perform when it really mattered?  So far no problems.  I have worn the suit a few times now in a range of conditions and it hasnâ€™t let me down.  Yesterday in persistent heavy rain it kept me totally dry.  I like the way the water just runs off the fabric and it is so light and comfortable I donâ€™t feel the need to take it off as soon as the rain stops. 

  At under Â£100 at most places I think this suit is excellent value.  All in all highly recommended.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 19, 2012)

Great review Mashie :thup:

I have the Tour Flex suit and it's fantastic.

I got caught last night in what could only be described as a monsoon. It was dripping off and the outer shell was sopping wet!

When I got back to the locker room my clothes underneath were bone dry.

Proquip, for me, are excellent.


----------

